# Windows 8



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I`ve just changed from Windows XP to Windows 8. On XP i was easily able to drag and drop a file to my Samsung Galaxy 3 Tab with the two screens open. The file on the PC and the Tablet opened on the other screen on the PC. Now, i can only show one screen and can`t find how to drag and drop on the Windows 8. Any ideas please.:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running Windows 8.1? If not make sure you upgrade to it, it's free.

On the desktop you should be able to open to explorer windows at which you can move files between.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i can only show one screen


What is the make and model # of your computer? do you have the latest video driver? Right click a blank space on your desktop and choose *Screen Resolution*. Under *Multiple Displays*, does it show your Galaxy? Choose *Extended Desktop* to utilize 2 screens and to drag and drop files between them.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model # of your computer? do you have the latest video driver? Right click a blank space on your desktop and choose *Screen Resolution*. Under *Multiple Displays*, does it show your Galaxy? Choose *Extended Desktop* to utilize 2 screens and to drag and drop files between them.


Found it by dragging the top edge of the page across and that then makes the page smaller. Then, for the other page to drag to or from i open file explorer and make the other page and there you are.:grin::thumb:


----------

